# table border viel zudick. wie kann....



## Wolf of Doom (4. Mai 2002)

hi,

also ich baue gerade an t-screen und leider is der border im menu zu dick wie kann ich den aendern das er ganz wech is aber unten noch da  ?
+

cya

+wolf


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Mai 2002)

hmn,am bsten du machst zwei tabellen eine mit border=0


----------



## Nuklearflo (5. Mai 2002)

Moin!

Also, ich würde CSS verwenden...



> .box {
> FONT-SIZE:10px;
> font-family:verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
> border-top:1px
> ...



mit Border-left etc. kannst du einstellen, an welcher Seite der Tabelle eine Lini8e erscheinen soll und an welcher nicht...
Außerdem kannst du noch Farbe, Breite und vieles anderes einstellen...

Gruß
Nuklearflo


----------



## SirNeo (7. Mai 2002)

Du könnest aber außen um die Tabelle noch eine Tabelle mit 3x3 Feldern legen, wobei die Mitte deine ist, den Tabellenabstand auf 0 setzten und bei der gewünschten Seite einfach eine 1 Pixel große Grafik setzten und den Tabellenhintergrund einfärben.

Ich hoffe es war verständlich


----------



## untread (8. Mai 2002)

dünner tabellenrand?

<table style="border:1px black solid">


----------

